
Quantum supremacy is coming. It won't change the world - auggierose
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/02/quantum-supremacy-computers
======
mathgenius
> They must take a good, hard look at the quantum computers they are building
> and ask how will they make them useful.

Plenty of people in the field are working on exactly this. For example:

[https://journals.aps.org/prx/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevX.8.041...](https://journals.aps.org/prx/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevX.8.041015)

